# Email notification



## k_georgiadis

Sometimes I get a notification by email when an answer to my question has been posted, other times I don't. Is there a setting that I need to change?


----------



## Jana337

k_georgiadis said:


> Sometimes I get a notification by email when an answer to my question has been posted, other times I don't. Is there a setting that I need to change?


Please try to check the spam folder of your mailbox (some of them are quite random) and if you do not find threads you are missing, go to your options, scroll down and hit reset. You will lose your settings but it is just a matter of a few clicks. This sometimes helps. We do not have a reliable cure. 

Jana


----------



## Rayines

k_georgiadis said:


> Sometimes I get a notification by email when an answer to my question has been posted, other times I don't. Is there a setting that I need to change?


Are you sure you go to the thread through the link in the e-mail? Otherwise you don't receive the next answers.


----------



## Jana337

Rayines said:


> Are you sure you go to the thread through the link in the e-mail? Otherwise you don't receive the next answers.


Really? I do not use notifications but I thought that you do not receive more links until you click on the thread while logged in, through the e-mail or not.

Jana


----------



## k_georgiadis

It is not a question of spam filters because I check my bulk folder regularly. Incidentally, I did not get an email notification for this response either.


----------



## Rayines

Jana337 said:


> Really? I do not use notifications but I thought that you do not receive more links until you click on the thread while logged in, through the e-mail or not.
> 
> Jana


Yes, but what I meant is that perhaps, if he only reads the answers through the e-mails, but he doesn't go to the thread (through the link or directly), he won't receive another e-mail. But sorry if this is of no help, I think it is too obvious .


----------



## gaer

k_georgiadis said:


> It is not a question of spam filters because I check my bulk folder regularly. Incidentally, I did not get an email notification for this response either.


I have "lost" email notifications more than once. The only "cure" was to reset, as Jana suggested. I have no idea why it worked, but I can tell you for a fact that it did.


----------



## k_georgiadis

Well, today I received email notifications for these and as well as for 7-day old questions. Looks like the server is on a timer!


----------



## texasweed

I'm also on Instant mail notification. It stopped working about 2 weeks ago. I posted a new thread last night and thought nobody had replied. The search feature proved otherwise! There were plenty of replies. 
Ok, I'm going to reset!


----------



## gaer

texasweed said:


> I'm also on Instant mail notification. It stopped working about 2 weeks ago. I posted a new thread last night and thought nobody had replied. The search feature proved otherwise! There were plenty of replies.
> Ok, I'm going to reset!


That's happened to me too, although not in the last few weeks. So far "reset" has always cured the problem.


----------



## Necsus

Today I'm not receiving email notification of new replies to my subscribed threads, and my email works properly... Do you know what's happening? Thanks for checking it!


----------



## Jana337

People say that the above helps, at least sometimes. 

Jana


----------



## Necsus

All the notifications are arrived this afternoon at the same time...


----------



## texasweed

gaer said:


> That's happened to me too, although not in the last few weeks. So far "reset" has always cured the problem.


Not for me!
In spite of Mr. Kellogg's attempts to fix the toolbar problem for me, I   STILL have this same problem!!! No mail notifications, English returns on the toolbar in Spanish... Not really "annoying" but out of target! My Spanish is improving...My commercialese legualese is not!


----------



## Nunty

Since whatever maintenance or updating or whatever was done this morning when the forums were down, I am no longer getting any email notifications of posts to my subscribed threads or of PMs.

I clicked on the "reset" button in the UCP Options, but nothing seemed to happen at all. My settings remained the same, the page didn't reload. Is something supposed to happen? (I feel so _dumb!_)

What should I do next? 

Thanks! 

*EDIT:* The emails must been stuck in the pipe or something. They all came through in a bunch after several hours. So basically, never mind.


----------



## natasha2000

This happens to me all the time, sometimes I don't get any mail notifications on new replies, and sometimes I get various notifications on as many replies as there are in the thread... I tried to find out some pattern, but I really couldn't. 
I'll reset options in my WR space as Jana suggested, and see what happens..


----------



## Scopa Nuova

About a month ago my e-mail notifications started coming in 12 - 24 hr. late. For the last 3 days They stopped coming altogether. I tried all the suggestions listed in this Thread and some others I thought of myself. Nothing works.

From the other comments I read here it appears as if the e-mail notification feature is broken. Is someone looking into this problem?

Grazie,

Scopa Nuova


----------



## Necsus

From yesterday I'm not receiving notifications, again..!


----------

